
Pulmonary Vascular Endothelialitis, Thrombosis, and Angiogenesis in Covid-19 - dmckeon
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2015432
======
dmckeon
Also at: [https://elemental.medium.com/coronavirus-may-be-a-blood-
vess...](https://elemental.medium.com/coronavirus-may-be-a-blood-vessel-
disease-which-explains-everything-2c4032481ab2)

Briefly, previous SARS viruses reproduced in the lungs, impairing respiration,
but Covid-19 reproduces in the cells lining blood vessels, impairing
circulation.

